# Grow Tent Ventilation Question, gurus only!



## sourpringles1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I am making a grow tent out of 2x3's and penguin paperlike the one Jorge made in his Ultimate Grow DVD. The room size is  6' tall x 4' deep x 6'7 wide (with a floating floor to keep soil temperature from dipping cooler then the plants).I have a bad *** 8" max-fan by Can-Fan. This bad boy moves 675cfm no problem. I know this is a bit overkill for a space the size of mine, but I am going to use 2 hanging metal halide 1000w lamps.My question is, how can I effectively use my C02 tank setup when I need to exhaust the hot air out. I can't afford dual air cooled light setups right now, so I need to work with what I've got. I plan on doing a 10 plant sea of green setup and my goal is 2lbs of medicine so that I don't have to grow anymore medicine for a year.I have 2 wall mounted fans circulating air as well.Please help!


----------



## Growdude (Nov 27, 2008)

sourpringles1 said:
			
		

> I am making a grow tent out of 2x3's and penguin paperlike the one Jorge made in his Ultimate Grow DVD. The room size is 6' tall x 4' deep x 6'7 wide (with a floating floor to keep soil temperature from dipping cooler then the plants).I have a bad *** 8" max-fan by Can-Fan. This bad boy moves 675cfm no problem. I know this is a bit overkill for a space the size of mine, but I am going to use 2 hanging metal halide 1000w lamps.My question is, how can I effectively use my C02 tank setup when I need to exhaust the hot air out. I can't afford dual air cooled light setups right now, so I need to work with what I've got. I plan on doing a 20 plant sea of green setup and my goal is 2.5lbs so that I don't have to grow anymore medicine for a year.I have 2 wall mounted fans circulating air as well.Please help!


 
Welcome to MP, is this your first grow?
If you use CO2 then you need to put your vent fans on a timer and time the release of the CO2 for when the fans are not on.

So you know CO2 is not needed to grow sweet buds as long as fresh air is being supplyed.

P.S also NOT a guru


----------



## tesla (Nov 27, 2008)

:bolt: :bolt:  I have the answer but since I am not a guru, I won't say


----------



## andy52 (Nov 27, 2008)

no guru here either


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2008)

No guru here, either, but I have this advise...

While the MHs will be okay to veg with, you really need HPS to flower your girls.  You are just not going to get signigicant yield flowering with MH.  I also believe that your yield goals are a little high, especially since you are a new grower, so don't be disappointed if you only yield 1/2 of your goal.  With experience, you will gain knowledge, which ultimately will result in better yields.  

If you are running CO2, your temps can be a bit higher, but you really need a regulator and need to coordinate the CO2 and exhaust.  A 675 cfm is not really overkill--it exchanges the air in the room 4 times a minute which is good and provides an good amount of CO2 for your girls.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 27, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No guru here, either, but I have this advise...
> 
> While the MHs will be okay to veg with, you really need HPS to flower your girls. You are just not going to get signigicant yield flowering with MH.


 
I really dont totaly agree, while HPS is best in flower ive done side by side grow, my first hydro I believe and you had to look twice to notice a bit more gurth to the HPS side but nothing that significant.

My first indoor dirt grows were all done with 1000w MH and I was quite happy with them.


----------



## tesla (Nov 27, 2008)

Good to hear that Growdude I am flowering with 2x1000 mh. You read every where that HPS hands down is the best. I know about the dif spectrum and all. I was going to buy a igniter and bulbs and convert my ballast but I don't know if I should.


----------



## sourpringles1 (Nov 27, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> :bolt: :bolt: I have the answer but since I am not a guru, I won't say


 
Feel free to answer if you like. I just hate when I post a question and 6 people write commenting on it, but don't actually answer it..then people assume the thread is answered and I never get my answer.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 27, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Good to hear that Growdude I am flowering with 2x1000 mh. You read every where that HPS hands down is the best. I know about the dif spectrum and all. I was going to buy a igniter and bulbs and convert my ballast but I don't know if I should.


i would...while you may get good yields MH, the correct spectrum is best produced with HPS....as for guru, i am not ...i'm more of a puru of sorts ...i would not worry about using co2....i was gonna ,but they grew fast enough on thier own.......i would use a speed controller to slow the fan down so it's quieter and it can run constantly...if you are hell bent on using co2, then you my want to invest in some kind of environmental controller...they are not cheap but they are worth it if you want a good handle on the whole operation.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 27, 2008)

sourpringles1 said:
			
		

> I am making a grow tent out of 2x3's and penguin paperlike the one Jorge made in his Ultimate Grow DVD. The room size is 6' tall x 4' deep x 6'7 wide (with a floating floor to keep soil temperature from dipping cooler then the plants).I have a bad *** 8" max-fan by Can-Fan. This bad boy moves 675cfm no problem. I know this is a bit overkill for a space the size of mine, but I am going to use 2 hanging metal halide 1000w lamps.My question is, how can I effectively use my C02 tank setup when I need to exhaust the hot air out. I can't afford dual air cooled light setups right now, so I need to work with what I've got. I plan on doing a 20 plant sea of green setup and my goal is 2.5lbs so that I don't have to grow anymore medicine for a year.I have 2 wall mounted fans circulating air as well.Please help!


i got 18 oz dry from 5 plants flowered with a 1000w hps...but they were bbbiiiggg plants... 2.5 lbs from a 20 plant sog may prove dificult at best in a room of those dimensions...


----------

